# komfortables kompilieren&ausführen



## Guest (3. Dez 2006)

Ihr schreibt ein Programm, dass schon ziemlich groß ist und ihr deshalb nur noch an _ihm_ herumbastelt?
Dann nervt euch das ewige kompilieren per Eingabeaufforderung und das Pfadeingeben sicher.

Die Lösung:

Ihr schreibt eine kleine C++ Datei, die das für euch übernimmt!


*Kompilieren und ausführen*

Schreibt in die Datei

_javac MeinProg.java
java MeinProg_

Natürlich ersetzt ihr MeinProg durch euren Programmname.
Jetzt speichert ihr die Datei als _Starter.bat_.

Wenn ihr auf diese MS-DOS-Stapelverarbeitungsdatei doppelklickt, wird euer Prog automatisch kompiliert und ausgeführt. Praktisch, nicht?

Natürlich muss die Datei im Ordner, in dem ihr euer Programm liegt, sein.

 :wink:


----------



## Roar (3. Dez 2006)

es gibt da was das nennt sich IDE


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2006)

Hä?


----------



## Roar (3. Dez 2006)

und ant

PS: das is übrigens kein c++...


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Lösung:
> 
> Ihr schreibt eine kleine C++ Datei, die das für euch übernimmt!


Der Text in einer Batchdatei ist kein C++ Code...
Oder hast du Batchdateien schon mal kompiliert?

Im übrigen ist dein Vorschlag aus dem letzten Jahrhundert...
...und jeder Programmierer, der ein größeres Projekt behandelt, arbeitet mit einer IDE, die ihm diese Dinge abnimmt.


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2006)

Was dann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2006)

Batch-Text ist eine stapelartige Aneinanderreihung von Betriebssystembefehlen bzw. Programmaufrufen.

Zum Thema IDE lies mal hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28029
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=26543
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15089
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10712
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2006)

Also ich arbeite mit Notepad++!


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ihr schreibt ein Programm, dass schon ziemlich groß ist und ihr deshalb nur noch an _ihm_ herumbastelt?


Also ehrlich... ein großes(?) Programm ohne IDE. Leute gibts  :lol:


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, das sind eben die Harten!
(nur die kommen in den Garten)


----------



## kama (5. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

schon mal was von Make/GNU-Make gehört?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2006)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schon mal was von Make/GNU-Make gehört?


Schon mal was von Ant, Maven und den schon erwähnten IDE's gehört?  :wink:


----------



## kama (5. Dez 2006)

Hallo,



> Schon mal was von Ant, Maven und den schon erwähnten IDE's gehört?  :wink:



Mit Make/GNU-Make (C/C++) übersetzt ....lange gemacht....da kommt man recht gut OHNE IDE aus.
Ein einfacher Editor (z.B. vi/Emacs etc.) reicht da völlig aus....

Ich gebe zu, dass Ant/Maven für Java besser geeignet sind.
Aber Eclipse/IntelliJ ist auch nicht schlecht für Java... ;-)

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2006)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Make/GNU-Make (C/C++) übersetzt ....lange gemacht....da kommt man recht gut OHNE IDE aus.
> Ein einfacher Editor (z.B. vi/Emacs etc.) reicht da völlig aus....


Ich weiß, es gibt immer noch einige Emacs, vi, whatever Anhänger, aber gerade für aufwendige Team Projekte ist eine IDE in heutiger Zeit ein unverzichtbares Hilfsmittel das eine enorme Produktivitäststeigerung bedeutet.


----------



## itebob (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 





			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß, es gibt immer noch einige Emacs, vi, whatever Anhänger, aber gerade für aufwendige Team Projekte ist eine IDE in heutiger Zeit ein unverzichtbares Hilfsmittel das eine enorme Produktivitäststeigerung bedeutet.


 Dem stimme ich völlig zu, ABER
 es gibt Leute, die gezwungenermaßen ein Java-Programm schnell mal anpassen müssen(nicht im Team) und dabei keine Zeit/ Lust/ ... haben sich eine fette IDE zu installieren, dann die Menüs dieser IDE zu erforschen oder sich mit der Ant-Syntax rumzuschlagen. Dann nimmt man Notepad++ und Workaround für Java-Quereinsteiger :wink:. Ansonsten hab' ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass der Notepad++-Anhänger(Gast) das Publikum im Forum einfach unterhalten wollte, was ihm auch gelungen ist  - schon was von Trollen gehört?  :applaus:


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

IDEs sind ja auch nichts für Gelegenheitsprogrammiere. 
Wenn man allerdings beruflich programmiert führt daran IMO kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## unknown_member (3. Jan 2007)

Ich benutz keine IDE, nur nen guten Editor... Irgendwie denk ich immer, ich geh nich mit der Zeit... :wink:


----------



## byte (3. Jan 2007)

Ja, sieht so aus


----------



## Beni (3. Jan 2007)

Ja, mindestens einen Monat... Jedenfalls wäre dieser Thread auch besser tod geblieben :bae:


----------

